# battery



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

Ihave a 30lb thrust Minn-kota trolling motor, for a 12' kayak , what size 12volt battery AH (amp hours) would i need to power that. and maybe a crappie lite for a few hours ? thanks. i am trying to keep the weight down.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

fishin 1st said:


> Ihave a 30lb thrust Minn-kota trolling motor, for a 12' kayak , what size 12volt battery AH (amp hours) would i need to power that. and maybe a crappie lite for a few hours ? thanks. i am trying to keep the weight down.


Biggest one that doesn't sink the kayak! And center it.


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Standard rule of thumb when sizing a battery to a trolling motor is always twice the amount of Amp Hours to Thrust. 36# thrust , your good with 80AH battery, over 40# thrus you should move up to a 27 series.


----------



## fishin 1st (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------

